# Swee' Pea 8/3 and 8/4



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

Swee' Pea left Pensacola Beach at 1600 Saturday for Nipple, and points beyond. Put the lines in just shy of the 100 fathom line, headed for the Spur. About 10 miles past the Nipple, had a big knockdown and the fight was on. Nice Blue was on the string for about 1 1/2 hours before the hooks pulled. Robo was sick, but we were already looking forward to some swordfish action. Arrived at the Spur along with two other club boats, Miss Laney and Code Blue. Action was slow, and after only one bite, started trolling at early light. About 0700 had a hookup on the same lure, with John Dean in the chair, Greg Jr. and Robo in the cockpit. Got some good jumps and released about a 300-350 lb blue. No other action and returned to Sabine early afternoon.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn! Sounds like it was a hit or miss weekend out there. Any pics of your fish on the line?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

2 blues in two days : id say that was a great trip :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> 2 blues in two days : id say that was a great trip :thumbsup:


Amen!


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

We have some killer go pro video, but i have to rely on my more technologically skilled crew for that. Will post as soon as possible.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My son had my center console out there with you guys and had told me about your action. Must have been a blast.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys. Maybe one day ill get a ride on that fish catching machine!! Congrats!!


----------

